# Aerial Photography



## DeadEye (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a request to do an assignment for a realtor that is all aerial shots of water front homes. Any tips from those who have done Aerial much appreciated. Will I have to shoot thru glass? Upside down ? I dont have a clue.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2007)

I suppose it depends on the type of flying you are doing.  I would think that a small plane would be the way to go...and you could probably open a side window to shoot through.  I believe the best way is to have the plane bank to the side, so that you can shoot downward and hopefully avoid getting the wing in the shot.

I've never done it...but there are a few members that have, so hopfully they will show up.


----------



## DeadEye (Sep 10, 2007)

I called to get them to find out about if a window can be opened. They will find out. Yea bank enough to get wing out of way and circle wile I fill a card.


----------



## BEvaristo (Sep 10, 2007)

The windows can be opened, provided the plane isn't going too fast.  They'll be able to tell you based on which plane it is they are using.  I'm assuming it would be a Cessna or similar with a high wing, so it's not in the way.  I fly Cessna's and it's really easy to take pictures out of it while banked.

Depending on where you are in the world, if it gets hot in your area, go in the morning if you can.  Once the ground starts heating up, it gets a little more turbulent and your pictures won't be as clear.  Cool morning air is usually very smooth.


----------



## DeadEye (Sep 10, 2007)

BEvaristo said:


> The windows can be opened, provided the plane isn't going too fast. They'll be able to tell you based on which plane it is they are using. I'm assuming it would be a Cessna or similar with a high wing, so it's not in the way. I fly Cessna's and it's really easy to take pictures out of it while banked.
> 
> Depending on where you are in the world, if it gets hot in your area, go in the morning if you can. Once the ground starts heating up, it gets a little more turbulent and your pictures won't be as clear. Cool morning air is usually very smooth.


 
 Thanks I really appriciate the info. Ill try to request an early morning flight but it will ultimatly be up to the navy base that is soo near the location as you need special permission to fly there.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2007)

Early mornings are usually good for calm water as well...but the more important factor will be the angle of the sunlight (especially if the skies are clear).  It won't do much good to shoot in the morning if the homes are facing west and are in shadow until the evening.

Of course, you may be subject to the rules of the air space, so do what you can when you are allowed.


----------



## BEvaristo (Sep 10, 2007)

DeadEye said:


> Thanks I really appriciate the info. Ill try to request an early morning flight but it will ultimatly be up to the navy base that is soo near the location as you need special permission to fly there.



Ahh yes, those pesky airspace requirements.  There are a few places I'd love to go around but can't most of the time.  

Good luck.


----------



## skieur (Sep 10, 2007)

First of all, I hope that you are being well paid, since $1,000 per hour is average for aerial photography.  I used a small open cockpit plane.  The wing was not a problem.  I was in the back seat of a two seater.

Air sickness pills are absolutely essential for anyone shooting straight down out of the side of an airplane.  Early morning or late afternoon are best for lighting and haze can be a problem.  High shutterspeeds are also necessary since vibration and in some areas: air pockets are also common.
About the best filter for shooting this is an enhanced polarizer which combines the advantages of a polarizer with slightly enhanced and a little warmer colour, which takes some of the blue haze out.

The height restrictions for flying over some built up areas may also be somewhat problematic, so needless to say a good zoom or telephoto is also useful.

Postprocessing aerial photography is also a unique skill.  You should research some of the approaches.  Popular Photography a few years ago had an extensive article on aerial photography that would be helpful if you can find it.

Good luck.

skieur


----------



## eddiesimages (Sep 10, 2007)

I've done some aerial photography, but always out of a helicopter. The problem with that is the vibration and shaking in a helicopter, I had to use very fast shutter speeds. I don't guess you would have as much trouble with that in an airplane. Good Luck.


----------

